# One watery eye - should we see vet right away?



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

I just noticed tonight that one of our cats has one watery eye. He's just over a year old, indoor cat, all black. The watery appearance looks clear. He seems bothered by it, occasionally covering his eye with his paw, and slightly squinting that eye. He's never had any other problems?

Should we see vet right away? I wasn't expecting to bring in a cat on such short notice like this. Any ideas? I'm worried about my kitty.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

If the eye looks otherwise normal and he seems O.K. (ie: eating, drinking, playing and using his box) I would just keep a very close eye (haha!) on him for now. He probably just got something in it or irritated it in some way. But if it persists or gets worse then I'd bring him in. Good luck!


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

This morning the watery eye appears to be gone! The watering that is, not the eye, of course.

BTW, is it normal for cats to drool? Upon close examination of his eye, I noticed that sometimes a bubble of drool forms on the bottom of his mouth and then falls off. Come to think of it, I'm drooling right now but I feel fine.


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

OMG I was just wondering the same thing. Denzel's got one watery eye, he's about to turn 1 and he's black too! I'm hoping he's just got something in it or maybe he hit his eye when he was playing and then it'll be OK.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Whenever I notice a watery eye on one of my babies, I just pay really close attention to it to make sure it's not developing into something else.

It could be something as simple as allergies that are causing the watery eye(s). 

If it doesn't clear up or appears to be getting worse after a day or so then I would definitely take a trip to the vet.


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

This evening it still appears to be gone. He did sneeze though and that surprised me.

And he jumped on my lap then drooled on me. Is this normal?


----------



## Can_Man (Aug 21, 2005)

Palanggingging said:


> This evening it still appears to be gone. He did sneeze though and that surprised me.
> 
> And he jumped on my lap then drooled on me. Is this normal?


that depends, do you smell like fish?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Sabby occasionally gets a watery eye. I clean it with a warm, clean, damp cloth. That usually clears it up quickly, but I watch for signs of a more serious infection.

Drooling could be a sign of a dental problem.


----------



## hallie_love (Sep 5, 2005)

Palanggingging said:


> And he jumped on my lap then drooled on me. Is this normal?


i had a cat for 15 years growing up that drooled from day one right until we had to put him down... it's a comfort thing, all cats drool when they're still nursing from their mothers, and some just never un-learn that behaviour. 

it's more of a compliment than anything!

i would only worry if it got excessive. a few drips here and there is nothing to worry about


----------

